# Thoughts on Soma Speedster?



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I just saw this new lugged model from Soma Fab. Does anyone know who they source these from? I like the chromed lugs and sport-tour geometry.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Beautiful bikes but I don't understand the geometry. They have ridiculously short headtubes, which is one of the first things I consider in frames. You would have to be very flexible to fit one of these frames, unless you don't mind stacking up the spacers as shown in your photo.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

*Smoothie has extended headtube*

Soma's welded equivalent, the Smoothe ES, has an extended headtube...



I think they were going for traditional on the Speedster...with a horzontal top tube and lugs.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Even for a traditional frame, the new Soma lugged bikes have very short headtubes. For example, the size 56 Speedster has a 12.2 cm headtube. Most size 56 frames have a headtube that is about 2 cm longer, and I'm not talking about extended headtube models such as the Smoothie.

My size 57 Merckx has a 15 cm headtube. The comparably sized 58 Soma Speedster has a 13.7 cm headtube.

Again, I'm baffled by the geometry. Unless you are a super flexible racer type, I don't see how you could comfortably ride these frames without a huge stack of spacers.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Again, I'm baffled by the geometry. Unless you are a super flexible racer type, I don't see how you could comfortably ride these frames without a huge stack of spacers.



As evidenced by the picture in the first post.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

While the first picture shows a bike built up with many spacers (to have the STI lever hoods even with the seat), I am not particularly flexible and in my mid-fourties, but still ride with my bars about 2-4" below my saddle. Also, with an essentially horizontal top tube and a lugged head tube, I don't see how a 1.3cm (i.e., 1/2") difference in head tube length will make a bike unridable...the shorter head tube offers 1/2" better standover clearance at the expense of 1/2" additional spacer. The geometry is classic sport tourer with parallel 73 deg. angles (in my size - 56) and 42.5 cm chainstays.

Since nobody has chimed in with info on where the bike is made, I'll assume it is the same outfit in Taiwan that builds their welded frames.


----------



## somacisco (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. We are definitely interested in getting the headtubes a tad longer. We are trying to perhaps spec Rivendell's extended headtube lugs. That will allow us to maintain a more traditional level TT look. We shall see.

For those interested 650B expert Ed Braley built up a 650B Speedster and took some real flattering shots. His choice for spacers doesn't attract as much attn as the one on the Soma site. He is putting on wide 650B tires, so BB ht is not compromised. Looks great. Fantastic job, Mr. Braley!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600213953300/

HIs first impressions on the bike is on the BOBforum. Kirk Pacenti (Bikelugs.com) was thoughtful enough to forward us his post and Flickr link yesterday.

http://search.bikelist.org/query.asp?SearchString=%22650B+Soma+Speedster+impressions%2E%2E%2E%22&SearchPrefix=%40msgsubject&SortBy=MsgDate%5Ba%5D



Stan
Soma Fabrications


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

When I first saw the Speedster I fell in love with it... until I saw geometry chart and checked out the head tube length. Not a tad too short but way too short! The 54cm fits me on top tube but the head tube is only 115mm compared to the 140mm of my custom made frames. OK, the Speedster has 57mm brakes whereas my custom has 49mm but I reckon that another 2omm is required - tout de suite.

Can we have a pump peg as well please?


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

+1 on the head tube beef.

I was drawn to the Speedster for its traditional asthetics. I was thinking it would be perfect for my needs but then spotted the head tube spec. I did end up buying the Smoothie ES and I'm very happy with it, but the Speedster with it's short head tube, could or should have been modeled after the Smoothie geometry. One way or the other, but the mix they went into production with missed the mark.


----------



## systemBuilder (Nov 20, 2004)

*Headtube deficiency? Just so much B.S. !!*

I think these complaints about head-tube length are JUST SO MUCH B.S. FROM A COMPETING FRAME MAKER !! What on earth do you care about the length of the head tube ?? So yes, you'll have to put a few more spacers into the fork BUT THAT'S ALL.

I get really suspicious when someone complains about something without saying why they are complaining. Either it's some sort of personal vendetta, or some personal aesthetic for which there is no technical justification AT ALL !!

sheesh !


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

systemBuilder said:


> I think these complaints about head-tube length are JUST SO MUCH B.S. FROM A COMPETING FRAME MAKER !! What on earth do you care about the length of the head tube ?? So yes, you'll have to put a few more spacers into the fork BUT THAT'S ALL.
> 
> I get really suspicious when someone complains about something without saying why they are complaining. Either it's some sort of personal vendetta, or some personal aesthetic for which there is no technical justification AT ALL !!
> 
> sheesh !


Calm down dear.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

systemBuilder said:


> I think these complaints about head-tube length are JUST SO MUCH B.S. FROM A COMPETING FRAME MAKER !! What on earth do you care about the length of the head tube ?? So yes, you'll have to put a few more spacers into the fork BUT THAT'S ALL.
> 
> I get really suspicious when someone complains about something without saying why they are complaining. Either it's some sort of personal vendetta, or some personal aesthetic for which there is no technical justification AT ALL !!
> 
> sheesh !




how'd ya find a 2-yr old thread to rant on? HT matters to some- if too short you can't get your bars high enough to be comfortable and nobody likes a pain in the neck. or you gotta use a ton of spacers and/or a high-rise stem, which some refuse to do because of the dork factor. heck, they don't even make that frame anymore but there musta been something to it since the somadude was talking about redesigning it with... a longer HT! and the new model at least takes a long-reach brake, so the fork is longer than on a racing frame, so the HT only appears shorter, i.e., with the same amount of spacers/stem height/stem angle/HS stack you could actually have the bars at the same height or even higher on the frame with the shorter HT (and longer fork). of course, you also gotta factor in BB drop since bar height is relative to the BB (a lower BB effectively raises the bars). relax!


----------

